# Can I drink a glass of WINE during labor?



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

With food of course.

Does anyone know the answer to this?

I'm not even pregnant with #2 yet, but am thinking into the future.

Thanks in advance!










-P.S.- If not wine, what about a hearty beer?

-Caitrin


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

I did








I'm not a drinker.. at all... ever. But, I was having these on and off contractions that were (what I thought) mimicking labor, but not real. So, I tried to see if a glass of wine would relax me and stop it. Haha... didn't work. baby was born about 20 hours later.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I would say, "NO", because you will in all probability vomit it up later (no fun) and/or the alcohol may slow down your contractions.

Alcohol can stop early labor which can prolong it for you. Although not for everybody, as in post #2.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok









But it sounds like no harm would go to the baby, right?

Or it's probably difficult to say, huh.

-Caitrin


----------



## canadiannancy (Feb 23, 2005)

I didn't, but in the labour instructions from my midwives both pregnancies they suggest drinking a glass of wine in early labour. I would feel comfortable doing it, but don't drink wine regularly...so didn't feel labour was the time to start!


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice* 
I would say, "NO", because you will in all probability vomit it up later (no fun) and/or the alcohol may slow down your contractions.

Alcohol can stop early labor which can prolong it for you. Although not for everybody, as in post #2.

I think I need to clarify what I mean by "early labor".

I mean, the contractions have DEFINITELY STARTED. Like, "this is it...no turning back".

Or maybe I should ask a different question. Could one drink wine or beer in "mid-labor"?

Whatever that means...I guess I mean mid-labor to mean 4-6 cm.

I don't know.

I just know that I would love to have a glass of wine when the contractions are getting painful and several minutes apart.

Oh yes, I would.









-Caitrin


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

My midwife said to have a small glass of wine when I started having rhythmic contractions (ones I could tell weren't just BH, but still very early in the process), and then to go to sleep and get as much rest as you can. I only drank a tiny bit, but because I hadn't had anything alcoholic in 10 months, it really did the trick - I slept through the first two hours of light contractions. I'm sure that sleep helped me out later when I didn't sleep for 24+ hours! It was also a nice ritual with my husband - we toasted the fact that labor was *finally* occurring!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't see why not. There are plenty of women out there getting cocaine derivatives shot directly into their spinal column throughout their labors. Wine is by far going to be less damaging than that.

There are many who believe that a few glasses of wine a week during the third trimester are good and beneficial.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Sure. I had wine several times at the end of my 2nd pregnancy, when prodromal labor was keeping me awake. My husband got me a glass when it was real labor, and it sat untouched on the counter.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
I don't see why not. There are plenty of women out there getting cocaine derivatives shot directly into their spinal column throughout their labors. Wine is by far going to be less damaging than that.

There are many who believe that a few glasses of wine a week during the third trimester are good and beneficial.









Even worse than that are the IV narcotics. The epidural drugs reach the baby, but in smaller quantities than IV narcotics, which don't do much good for mom and can cause serious problems for the baby both short and long term. It amazes me how often women will be accusatory about a glass of wine, yet allow themselves to be shot up with opiates when their babies are about to be born. Not logical.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KLM99* 
My midwife said to have a small glass of wine when I started having rhythmic contractions (ones I could tell weren't just BH, but still very early in the process), and then to go to sleep and get as much rest as you can. I only drank a tiny bit, but because I hadn't had anything alcoholic in 10 months, it really did the trick - I slept through the first two hours of light contractions. I'm sure that sleep helped me out later when I didn't sleep for 24+ hours! It was also a nice ritual with my husband - we toasted the fact that labor was *finally* occurring!

That's really neat









-Caitrin


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

my m/w advised me to have a glass of wine and a quiet bath when my labor began with #2. it was just what i needed!

i think you just need to know how much will relax you, vs. make you feel funny. a little bit to relax is awesome. i had about a half a glass during prodromal labor several times in the last few weeks and it really helped a lot (also at my m/w's advise, btw).

edited to say - the last few weeks of pregnancy #2, not the last few weeks currently, which would be the first few weeks of my new pregnancy :0


----------



## Nicole77 (Oct 20, 2003)

I certainly don't see why not and my midwives even recommend it if your labor starts and you need some relaxing or it is middle of the night and you want more sleep. So, I suspect it could have the effect of slowing things down and if you don't want that I would avoid but otherwise have at it.

But then, I am also someone who thinks we are way paranoid about alcohol and pregnancy in this country and never hesitated to have a glass of wine or a good hearty beer after the first trimester.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I see no reason not to. Like Nicole said...WAY PARANOID here!


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a few Bourbon and cokes during mid labor to relax a little. (DH tells me they were spiked with some herbal tinctures too).

I have to say it was nice. I did relax and enjoyed feeling a little grown up/naughty for having a drink at that time. A little giggle is very relaxing in it's self!

And yes I did throw up after awhile (not because of the booze) but it came up OK. I actually plan to have the same drinks and food around this time since it was not to unpleasant to vomit (as apposed to some other things I could have had in my stomach).


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

My doula recommends it for relaxation, if needed. As an option. Early labor only, when you need to rest for the big stuff.


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm hoping to have a couple of drinks - well maybe just one since I havent drank much this year and my tolerance will be low - and taking a nap when I'm in early "real" labor, or when I need to relax. Being relaxed imo is the most important part to handling normal labor contractions and as others said, its less yucky than what they would give you at the hospital.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, good. It's looking like I'll get to have a glass of wine afterall, based on this thread.









Yay! Wine has this specially relaxing feeling that no other alcohol can compare to, for me anyway.

It will be exciting to have a glass next time around.

-Caitrin


----------



## InaX5 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been told very early in labour it is OK, & can help you get some rest if your to exceited to do so. I am not a drinker, (new years toast only; if I'm not pregnant) but this has helped since I tend to hit early labour just hours before bed. One glass helped me sleep until active labour was near.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, if you feel it's right. Sod's law, however, dictates that if you ask this question then you end up with a fast and furious labour second time round










I think if you're actually aiming to sleep, the hops in beer could probably help as well. Either has advantages


----------



## McMandy (May 18, 2007)

I'm not much of a wine (or beer) person, but I have a bit of strawberry daquiri now and then.. and may have some when real labor finally hits. I probably drink about 1/4 of a cup.. and since I'm not much of a drinker.. it does the job of relaxing me. I have a bad back and a broke a few ribs back in the day.. which the baby loves to kick at... so the alcohol really takes the edge off and helps me relax into bed at the end of the day.


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

This question reminds me of my mom's story of how my older sister was born.

It was her 4th baby, and she was sure that her contractions were the real thing. She went to the hospital, but the doctor told her to go home and have a glass of wine and relax, it wasn't really labor yet.

She went home, and during her glass of wine she thought, no way, this is the real thing, and went back to the hospital just in time for my sister to be born! so hey, maybe the wine even helped speed up the contractions.

however, that sister of mine has turned out to be the biggest party-girl in the family --- maybe that's a result of that glass of wine!







I say that jokingly, actually my sister is brilliant, much smarter than I am, skipped a grade, and now is a successful attorney... I wouldn't say the wine did any harm!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I don't think there is any problem with it. Heck, women in labor get all sorts of drugs that seriously impair their baby's ability to transition at birth. somehow narcotics are ok but a glass of wine is forbidden?


----------

